

Ask HN: What do you need VC money for? - martinshen

I'm at a point now where I think our prototype could raise at least a small seed round. I know right now is "smart" to raise as much money as you can... but I don't exactly need the money (have a good amount of savings).<p>So I ask HN: If you raised VC money, what would you use it for?
======
petervandijck
You may have savings, but does the company have savings? Your savings
shouldn't go in the company, it's better to use investors money for that.
That's what they're for.

------
mbm
You don't need it for a designer. You've got one of the cleanest, most elegant
UIs I've seen in months.

~~~
martinshen
That's funny... I'm actually redoing the UI right now. It needs to be easier
to use.

~~~
fernandose
That is a great design for a 1st verison. Would be interested to know if you
did this by yourself and had outside help?

~~~
martinshen
I did this by myself. I'm working on the second design iteration and a few
more features (like gallery and map view) before I get major HN feedback. I
want to make it look more like a city guide and less amateurish.

I'd be glad to do a preview and answer any UI questions you have (just send me
an email martin at UpOut dotty com).

------
gcb
so you can finaly separate the company and your life.

get the money and use the savings as savings. i.e. rainy days money. every one
needs it.

